# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/14/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

These fellas booked two days, so we had to go at least fish the sunrise major feed period today. They snapped some cool shots while out fishing. Luckily we beat the rain back to the dock!

We will have our A game on tomorrow with the better conditions!


----------

